# † المسيحية † ... تصميم



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

*† المسيحية †

انا مش بفهم اوي في التصميمات

و الفوتوشوب و الكلام ده

لكن نزلت برنامج فوتوشوب

و بمساعدة اخواتي هنا في المنتدي

قدرت اخد الاساسيات للفوتوشوب

و ده اول تصميم

و مش متوقع انه يطلع ممتاز

بس ياريت يكون مقبول

و عايز ارائكم بدون مجاملات

في اول تصميم ليا

† المسيحية †









مستني ارائكم بدون مجاملات

و شكراً
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 يناير 2014)

رووووووووعة بجد يا كيمو
و سيفته كمان
تسلم ايديك و منتظرين المزيد


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> رووووووووعة بجد يا كيمو
> و سيفته كمان
> تسلم ايديك و منتظرين المزيد




*شكراً يا ميرا .. و ميحرمنيش من تشجيعك ليا
*​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يناير 2014)

تصميم جميل جداً
مجهود تشكر عليه  يا كيمو
برافووووووووووووووووو


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> تصميم جميل جداً
> مجهود تشكر عليه  يا كيمو
> برافووووووووووووووووو





ربنا يخليك يا حبيبي

احنا بنتعلم منك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2014)

*بالنسبة لاول تصميم ليك 
 بجد راااائع يا كيمو 
تسلم ايدك وفى انتظار المزيد *​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يناير 2014)

*بدايه جميله
بالتوفيق
الرب معك​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بالنسبة لاول تصميم ليك
> بجد راااائع يا كيمو
> تسلم ايدك وفى انتظار المزيد *​





*ميرسيه يا رورو

ربنا يخليكي

و ميحرمنيش من تشجيعك


*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

النهيسى قال:


> *بدايه جميله
> بالتوفيق
> الرب معك​*




ربنا يخليك استاذي الحبيب

و يبارك حياتك​


----------



## أَمَة (11 يناير 2014)

ياه! إيه الحلاوة دي. دا اول عمل تعمله ويطلع حلو اوي كدا. 
دا انت قدامك مستقبل هايل.


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

أمة قال:


> ياه! إيه الحلاوة دي. دا اول عمل تعمله ويطلع حلو اوي كدا.
> دا انت قدامك مستقبل هايل.




بجد مش عارف اقولك ايه

كل اللي كان جواية قولته في التقييم

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا امي

و ميحرمنيش منك​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (11 يناير 2014)

جميل جداً لك كمبتدأ ، ولكـن في المرات القادمة حاول ان تصنع ستيلات للخط بنفسك ، ولكن التصميم نفسه لا اجد فيه عيباً .. خطوة جيدة


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> جميل جداً لك كمبتدأ ، ولكـن في المرات القادمة حاول ان تصنع ستيلات للخط بنفسك ، ولكن التصميم نفسه لا اجد فيه عيباً .. خطوة جيدة




متنساش وعدك

تخلص امتحانات علي خير

و تشرحلي ... تمام ؟!؟


----------



## Jesus is the truth (11 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> تمام ؟!؟


تمام  ، بس ابقى فكرني انا هاخلص يوم 23


----------



## elamer1000 (11 يناير 2014)

*حلو خالص بجد*

*+++*​


----------



## اليعازر (11 يناير 2014)

بداية ممتازة..
التصميم جميل..
قد يكون اجمل في حال تعديل الخط
ربنا يبارك موهبتك.
.


----------



## هشام المهندس (11 يناير 2014)

تصميم جميل والفكره اجمل
كبدايه 
اعطيك تقييم جيد جدا
بدايه موفقه بسيطه وبدون عيوب​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يناير 2014)

كبداية و أول تصميم و يبقى جميل جدأ
أقول لك براااافووو و استمر 
تسلم يدك


----------



## aymonded (11 يناير 2014)

طب مهو جميل يا كيمو
التصميم عموماً يتميز ببساطته ووضوح الفكره لتوصيل الإحساس المطلوب
فبرافو عليك لأنك أجدت في توصيل قصدك، النعمة معك
​


----------



## tamav maria (11 يناير 2014)

ايه ده كله ياكيمو
دا انت فنان بقي واحنا ما نعرفش
حقيقي جميله جدا جدا بدون مجامله
لك مستقبل رائع


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 يناير 2014)

هايل جدا يا كيمو لو اول عمل ليك بالجمال ده 
يبقى اللى بعد كده هيكون ايه 
تسلم ايديك روعه


----------



## Samir poet (11 يناير 2014)

*تصميم جميل اخى الغالى
الرب يباركك وينمى موهبتك
امتر واكتر اذكرينى فى صلاواتك
*


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2014)

بدون مجامله يا كيمو
تصميم جميل جدا 
تسلم ايدك 
منتظره المزيد 
وطبعا اجمل تقييم ​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (11 يناير 2014)

*شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز الغالي *
*تصميمك جميل جداً وهو الأول لك وهو رائع *
*شكراً لك على الدعوة والرب يباركك دائماً*
*وأكيد ننتظر منك المزيد لأنك مبدع في أعمالك*
*ونعطي دائماً **المجد لربنا يسوع المسيح *​*دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> تمام  ، بس ابقى فكرني انا هاخلص يوم 23




معاك ربنا يا باشا


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

elamer1000 قال:


> *حلو خالص بجد*
> 
> *+++*​




شكراً اخي الحبيب

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

اليعازر قال:


> بداية ممتازة..
> التصميم جميل..
> قد يكون اجمل في حال تعديل الخط
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك.
> .




*حضرتك بتفهم في الفوتوشوب ؟!؟

ياريت تقولي الخطوط ... اجيبها منين

علشان معنديش الا كمية خطوط محدودة
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

هشام المهندس قال:


> تصميم جميل والفكره اجمل
> كبدايه
> اعطيك تقييم جيد جدا
> بدايه موفقه بسيطه وبدون عيوب​





شكراً استاذي العزيز

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كبداية و أول تصميم و يبقى جميل جدأ
> أقول لك براااافووو و استمر
> تسلم يدك





شكراً يا حبو

وشكراً علي التشجيع​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

aymonded قال:


> طب مهو جميل يا كيمو
> التصميم عموماً يتميز ببساطته ووضوح الفكره لتوصيل الإحساس المطلوب
> فبرافو عليك لأنك أجدت في توصيل قصدك، النعمة معك
> ​




اشكرك يا باشا

شانكس علي رأي عياد​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2014)

*اولا التصميم جميل جـــدا بجد
واختيار موفق جدا جدا
وبدايه مشرفه جدا جدا جدا

بس كان ليا تعليق صغنن اد كداهون
علي كتابه اسمك علي التصميم
لو كنت كتبت اسمك
بخط اصغر وعلي جنب شوية كان هيبقا احلي كتيرر

بس دا برضو مايقللش ابدا من حلاوة التصميم كاأول تصميم ليك
تسلم ايديك كيــمو
ومنتظرة منك المذيد يافنان ^.^
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ايه ده كله ياكيمو
> دا انت فنان بقي واحنا ما نعرفش
> حقيقي جميله جدا جدا بدون مجامله
> لك مستقبل رائع




ربنا يخليكي يا تموفا

و ميحرمنيش من تشجيعك ليا​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> هايل جدا يا كيمو لو اول عمل ليك بالجمال ده
> يبقى اللى بعد كده هيكون ايه
> تسلم ايديك روعه



ميرسي يا ماريا .. ربنا يخليكي

و ميحرمنيش من تشجيعك ليا​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> *تصميم جميل اخى الغالى
> الرب يباركك وينمى موهبتك
> امتر واكتر اذكرينى فى صلاواتك
> *




ميرسي يا سمير

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

candy shop قال:


> بدون مجامله يا كيمو
> تصميم جميل جدا
> تسلم ايدك
> منتظره المزيد
> وطبعا اجمل تقييم ​




ربنا يخليكي يا امي كاندي​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> *شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز الغالي *
> *تصميمك جميل جداً وهو الأول لك وهو رائع *
> *شكراً لك على الدعوة والرب يباركك دائماً*
> *وأكيد ننتظر منك المزيد لأنك مبدع في أعمالك*
> ...




ربنا يخليك استاذي الحبيب​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اولا التصميم جميل جـــدا بجد
> واختيار موفق جدا جدا
> وبدايه مشرفه جدا جدا جدا
> 
> ...




بجد استفدت من تعليقك

انا منتظر الي يقولي عندك خطأ هنا و هنا

علشان اتعلم

مش بحب المجاملات​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

شكراً يا عياد علي التقييم

مع اني كنت منتظر منك تعليق

بما انك بتفهم في الفوتوشوب

بس شكرا *!! Coptic Lion !!*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

*شكراً للتقييم الجميل   GoGo No Way
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يناير 2014)

*بدون مجاملات 

فين التصميم ؟*


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بدون مجاملات
> 
> فين التصميم ؟*




ههههه تصميم ايه

مين قال اني عامل تصميم

^_^​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

شكراً خادم البتول للتقييم و التشجيع

ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

شكراً اختي فيبرونيا ​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 يناير 2014)

رووووعه يا كيمو
شكلك فنان ومخبي علينا
بس بعد كده ابقي راعي تناسق الالوان مع بعض
دا في التصميمات الي بعد كده عشان يبقي احسن واحسن


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> رووووعه يا كيمو
> شكلك فنان ومخبي علينا
> بس بعد كده ابقي راعي تناسق الالوان مع بعض
> دا في التصميمات الي بعد كده عشان يبقي احسن واحسن





ربنا يخليك يا بيتر

شكراً ليك و لملحظتك الحلوة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2014)

*انا علقت يبني الصبح من الموبيل *
*تعليقي راح فيييييييييييييييييين*


*كتبتلك بدايه جامده استمر *
*وركز تشوف دروس كتير *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا علقت يبني الصبح من الموبيل *
> *تعليقي راح فيييييييييييييييييين*
> 
> 
> ...




*ربنا يخليك

ممكن طلب

انا البرنامج بتاعي 

Adobe Photoshop 8 CS ME Full

ممكن تجيبلي ةستايلات و خطوط تشتغل معاه
*​


----------



## ايفا (11 يناير 2014)

*اية يا عم الشغل الجميل داااا 

جميل جدا يا كيموووو*


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

ايفا قال:


> *اية يا عم الشغل الجميل داااا
> 
> جميل جدا يا كيموووو*




ميرسي يا ايفا ربنا يخليكي 
​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (11 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> *
> 
> انا البرنامج بتاعي
> 
> ...


ارميه .


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> ارميه .




عارف انه قديم
بس مش لاقي غيره اقدر افهمه


----------



## nardeen (11 يناير 2014)

جميله جدااااااااااا يا استاذ كيمو بجد تحفه* علمني انا بقي*


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

nardeen ^_^ قال:


> جميله جدااااااااااا يا استاذ كيمو بجد تحفه* علمني انا بقي*




*شكراً يا نادو

مش لما اتعلمه انا ^_^

قولي لنيفو .. هي بتفهم في الفوتوشوب ^_^
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

ميرسي يا سوسو

نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## soul & life (11 يناير 2014)

جميل خالص تسلم ايدك 

اول عمل ويكون راقى وهادىء  اختيارك للصورة مع الكلام متناسق جدا جميل تسلم ايدك يا كيمو  اكيد العمل القادم هيكون اجمل منتظرين اعمالك وابداعاتك


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> جميل خالص تسلم ايدك
> 
> اول عمل ويكون راقى وهادىء  اختيارك للصورة مع الكلام متناسق جدا جميل تسلم ايدك يا كيمو  اكيد العمل القادم هيكون اجمل منتظرين اعمالك وابداعاتك




ربنا يخليكي يا نيفو

و ميحرمنيش من تشجيعك ليا​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

شكراً استاذ فريدي للتقييم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> *ربنا يخليك
> 
> ممكن طلب
> 
> ...


*انا بشتغل علي 7
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

شكراً ميلاد للتقييم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا بشتغل علي 7
> *​




تفرق كتير بينهم ؟!؟

طب و مش اللي عندي احدث من الي عندك ؟!؟​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (11 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> عارف انه قديم
> بس مش لاقي غيره اقدر افهمه



الاحدث شبهه اصلاً ، نصيحة مني أتركه وحمل آخر اصدار من الفوتوشوب ، وإن اردت الرابط فأخبرني .


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> الاحدث شبهه اصلاً ، نصيحة مني أتركه وحمل آخر اصدار من الفوتوشوب ، وإن اردت الرابط فأخبرني .




انا اريده

لكن مش هحمله الان لضيق وقتي

بس هاتو هاتو​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2014)

تصميم جميل
وكلام اجمل
تسلم ايدك ومنتظرين منك تصاميم جديدة​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> تصميم جميل
> وكلام اجمل
> تسلم ايدك ومنتظرين منك تصاميم جديدة​




*ميرسي يا كلدانية
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

:16_14_21:  يا كيمـــــــــو ... يا كيمــــــــــو  :16_14_21:

التصميم جميل .. ربنا يبارك فيك

ومنتظرين  المزيـــــــــد

:big29:  :big29:
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 يناير 2014)

aalyhabib قال:


> :16_14_21:  يا كيمـــــــــو ... يا كيمــــــــــو  :16_14_21:
> 
> التصميم جميل .. ربنا يبارك فيك
> 
> ...




بشكرك استاذي الحبيب الغالي

ربنا يبارك حضرك​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 يناير 2014)

شكراً اخي كوبتك فور ايفر 2 للتقييم الرائع
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 يناير 2014)

*الأخطاء
______

1) عدم تنوع انواع الخط
2) عدم تناسق الالوان
3) عدم ظهور صورة وجه المسيح من الكتابة عليها
4) حكم اسمي كبير و في المنتصف
5) حجم الخط كبير

و في حد شايف  التصميم كله علي بعده وحش

في اخطأ تاني ؟!؟*


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 يناير 2014)

*شكراً اختي sherihan81 علي التقييم الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يناير 2014)

*رائع جدا ياكيمو
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 يناير 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *رائع جدا ياكيمو
> *​




شكراً لحضرتك استاذ سمعان​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 يناير 2014)

شكراً دودو جوجو للتقييم الجميل

و التشجيع الرائع​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 يناير 2014)

شكراً يا روما علي التقييم

ربنا يخليكي​


----------



## bent el noor (13 يناير 2014)

تصميم رائع 
واختيار فى الصميم 
ربنا يباركك ويبارك فى وزنتك ثلاثون وستون ومائه 
ودايما تشاركنا بجديدك 
ميرسي كتير


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 يناير 2014)

bent el noor قال:


> تصميم رائع
> واختيار فى الصميم
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك فى وزنتك ثلاثون وستون ومائه
> ودايما تشاركنا بجديدك
> ميرسي كتير




ميرسي بنت النور

ربنا يخليكي و يباركك​


----------



## سرجيوُس (13 يناير 2014)

1-الصورة حلوة ويا ريت تستمر 
2-احسد ولا اقور على الاعجابات الكتير دى


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 يناير 2014)

سرجيوُس قال:


> 1-الصورة حلوة ويا ريت تستمر
> 2-احسد ولا اقور على الاعجابات الكتير دى




اشكرك استاذي سرجيوُس

​


----------



## روزا فكري (13 يناير 2014)

بجد ياكيمو هو مش مقبول هو فعلا ممتاز
وبالنسبه كمان انها اول مره 
بجد برافو عليك ومستنيين تصاميم تانيه​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 يناير 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> بجد ياكيمو هو مش مقبول هو فعلا ممتاز
> وبالنسبه كمان انها اول مره
> بجد برافو عليك ومستنيين تصاميم تانيه​




ميرسي اختي الغالية روزا​


----------



## يوليوس44 (13 يناير 2014)

* روعة ياكيموا ممتاز يااخى الحيب​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 يناير 2014)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * روعة ياكيموا ممتاز يااخى الحيب​*





شكراً خي الحبيب​


----------



## nardeen (15 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> *شكراً يا نادو
> 
> مش لما اتعلمه انا ^_^
> 
> ...


ههه مين بقي اللي ضحك عليك وقالك كدة يا استاذ كيمو:11azy:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 يناير 2014)

*تحفة ياكيمو
بجد عجبنى اوى
دا انا طلعت حاجة صغيرة جنبك بقى ^_^
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *تحفة ياكيمو
> بجد عجبنى اوى
> دا انا طلعت حاجة صغيرة جنبك بقى ^_^
> *​



انا بقي مش عاجبني التصميم

بحاول اتعلمه

و بتعلم منك

و انشألله هعمل حاجة كويسة
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 يناير 2014)

اشكرك استاذ مينا للتقييم


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 يناير 2014)

شكراً كوكي


----------

